# اليك يارب صرخت



## mera22 (20 مايو 2010)

اليك انا يارب صرخت وليس الي سواك لان من عندك المعونه ومن عندك المغفره انا لا اتكل علي ذراع بشري ولا اعتمد عل نفسي في اني انجي نفسي من الشفاه الظالمه ومن اللسان الغاش وانما اليك يارب صرخت انت الوحيد الذي تسمع في حنو وتعرف طلبات القلب امين

صلوا من اجلي


----------



## youhnna (20 مايو 2010)

*اميييييييين

صلاة جميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا ميرا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mera22 (20 مايو 2010)

مرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم


----------



## sparrow (20 مايو 2010)

ربنا معاكي


----------



## mera22 (20 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مرورك

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## كيرلس2009 (20 مايو 2010)

الرب يسوع يحافظ عليكى

مرسى على الصلاة الجميلة
​


----------



## mera22 (20 مايو 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك

الرب معك اخي كيرلس


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*أمين

صلاه رائعه جداا

الرب يبارككم​*​


----------



## mera22 (21 مايو 2010)

ميرسي النهيسي علي مرورك


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2010)

*
يا يسو ع أليك اصرخ مثل دواد استجب لي لا تهملني لا تدع يد الخاطئ و مشورته تبعدني عن طريقك افتح بصري و صيرتي كــي أمجدك 
صلاة جميله باقمر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mera22 (21 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مرورك يا عثل

الرب معكي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 مايو 2010)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
تحيتي​


----------



## mera22 (21 مايو 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك الرب معكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي صلاتك روعة...*
*اقدم هذه الصلاة لكل من في هذا المنتدى الغالي...*
*الرب يبارككم...*


----------

